# Who are the top ten "eye candy" babes to watch on TV these days?



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

I am talking about women who are on regular TV series, sat or network. I don't really watch much regular series TV but now that I have hidef I am more interested in looking at some eye candy. Give me your lists.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

In no particular order, and only from shows that I actually watch (and more than 10):

Evangeline Lilly - _Lost_
Kari Byron - _Mythbusters_
Julie Bowen - _Boston Legal_
Sarah Chalke - _Scrubs_
Katherine Heigl and Kate Walsh - _Grey's Anatomy_
Katie Bowden (slutty receptionist) - _30 Rock_
Jaime Pressley and Nadine Velazquez - _My Name Is Earl_
Sarah Wayne Callies - _Prison Break_
Jennifer Morrison - _House_
Kristin Bell - _Veronica Mars_
Grace Park - _Battlestar Galactica_
Minka Kelly, Connie Britton and Adrianne Palicki - _Friday Night Lights_
Rachel Bilson and Autumn Reeser - _The OC_
Erica Durance - _Smallville_


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Molly Sims - Las Vegas
Vanessa Marcil - Las Vegas
Sarah Carter - Shark
Jennifer Love Hewitt - Ghost Whisperer
Alyson Hannigan - How I Met Your Mother


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Don't even know the actresses name but I'm thinking,

Jim Belushi's wife on "According to Jim"


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Courtney Thorne-Smith

Cobie Smulders - How I Met Your Mother
Pauley Perrette - NCIS


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Some of my faves from the shows I watch. I have no idea how they look in hi-def, though.

Julie Bowen - Boston Legal
Rena Sofer - 24 (starts Sunday)
Jenna Fischer - The Office
Sarah Chalke - Scrubs


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

*TTIWWP*


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

DougF said:


> Jenna Fischer - The Office


Might as well add Rashida Jones. <--Pic


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else find the mom in the Disney show Suite Life of Zack and Cody hot? I have no idea who she is but when my kids are watching I find myself sneaking leering glances at the mom. Yep, its come to that.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You can find cast members of shows at tv.com.

Kim Rhodes

Let's add Eva Longoria to this list.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> *TTIWWP*


Use IMDB.COM and find you own pics.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jstack said:


> Might as well add Rashida Jones. <--Pic


And might as well remove Jenna Fischer. I don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Well one that always caught my eye was Shana Hiatt of the World Poker Tour... but she's been replaced this season with Sabina Gadecki.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

convergent said:


> Well one that always caught my eye was Shana Hiatt of the World Poker Tour.


Shana's on a new show called _Poker After Dark_


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Kristin Bell - _Veronica Mars_
Sarah Wayne Callies - _Prison Break_
Emilie de Ravin - _Lost_
Mia Kirshner - _The L Word_
Evangeline Lilly - _Lost_
Poppy Montgomery - _Without a Trace_
Jennifer Morrison - _House_
Danielle Panabaker - _Shark_
Ellen Pompeo - _Grey's Anatomy_
Molly Sims - _Las Vegas_


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Krista Allen - _What About Brian_

especially after Monday's episode


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Kelly Hu - In Case Of Emergency


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Shana's on a new show called _Poker After Dark_


Thanks for the tip... I'll definitely add that to my Season Passes.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

There's already a hotties thread in the Happy Hour forum. Granted, it's supposedly, but not really, reserved for new shows.

Jennifer Love Hewitt - Ghost Whisperer
Morgan Webb - X-Play
Minka Kelly - Friday Night Lights
Erica Durance - Smallville (I don't watch the show, but phew, she's smoking)
Jamie Pressley + Nadine Velazquez - My Name Is Earl
Jenna Fischer - The Office
And...Shandi Finnessey from GSN's Lingo

Hmmm...that's all I got off the top of my head


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Shana's on a new show called _Poker After Dark_


What's the story on this... I see it on NBCSports... says its from 2-3am M-F, but its not in the Guide and search can't find it on Manage Account at tivo.com. Has it not started yet? With a 2-3am weekly time, thank you for my Tivo!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Most of the above, plus:

Sofia Vergara, Knights of Prosperity, Fuera de Serie reruns in Univision (I don't speak Spanish, but it doesn't matter!)
Kristin Kreuk, Smallville
Nikki Cox, Las Vegas (if she's still on)
Vic Mackey's wife on The Shield
Anna Van der Pol, That's so Raven
Rhona Mitra, Nip/Tuck last season
Kristin Boyle, cheerleader from Two a Days (yes, she's 18!)
Erin Andrews, ESPN/ABC sideline reporter
Maria Sharapova, tennis player
Sarah Shahi, Teachers last season


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

convergent said:


> What's the story on this... I see it on NBCSports... says its from 2-3am M-F, but its not in the Guide and search can't find it on Manage Account at tivo.com. Has it not started yet? With a 2-3am weekly time, thank you for my Tivo!


Not sure. It shows up in my guide fine and have been recording it for over a week.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

"Vic Mackey's wife on The Shield"

Huh?

"Shana's on a new show called Poker After Dark"

I'll Poker After Dark

Frank


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Anita Barone  War at Home (Mom)
Kaylee DeFer  War at Home (Daughter)


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

fmowry said:


> "Vic Mackey's wife on The Shield"
> 
> Huh?
> 
> ...


What a moron I am. I got my FX shows mixed up...I meant to say Dennis Leary's wife (or ex-wife) on Rescue Me, not Vic Mackey's wife.

Sorry about that.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Poor Leary, 

he has to deal with (including having sex with) his ex-wife, cousin's widdow & mrs. dority too. Oh wait I forgot his brother's ex-wife,lol


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Close to Home's Jennifer Finnigan.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

ihatecable said:


> Poor Leary,
> 
> he has to deal with (including having sex with) his ex-wife, cousin's widdow & mrs. dority too. Oh wait I forgot his brother's ex-wife,lol


Remember 'Crazy chick calling day?' One after the other, (sometimes at the same time) he kept getting calls from his ex-wife, his cousin's widow, his brother's ex-wife, and his sister.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

No one from Heroes?

Would it be creepy if I said Hayden Panettiere? (18 next August)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Royster said:


> No one from Heroes?
> 
> Would it be creepy if I said Hayden Panettiere? (18 next August)


Yeah, I figured discretion was the better part of valor with regard to Claire. I wanted to mention Eden, but since she's dead and all, that seemed icky too.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Royster said:


> No one from Heroes?
> 
> Would it be creepy if I said Hayden Panettiere? (18 next August)


Holy cow I've watched Heroes, and I didn't know that's who the football-obsessed little coach's daughter from Remember the Titans grew up into.

Wow she's uh.....er.....oh heck I'll wait till August!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> Holy cow I've watched Heroes, and I didn't know that's who the football-obsessed little coach's daughter from Remember the Titans grew up into.
> 
> Wow she's uh.....er.....oh heck I'll wait till August!


She was also the girl in 'Racing Stripes', a kids movie about a Zebra that wanted to be a racing horse.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Royster said:


> No one from Heroes?


Well, Rena Sofer has been mentioned, although connected to "24" instead. 



> Would it be creepy if I said Hayden Panettiere? (18 next August)


Nope, just pretend you're reading this in Europe.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I wanted to mention Eden, but since she's dead and all, that seemed icky too.


But since the character's dead, that's usually a pretty good indication that she's off the show.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Eva LaRue Callahan - CSI: Miami
Alana De La Garza- L&O (the DA hotty that used to be on CSI:Miami)

two that come to mind. Always had a thing for Eva...


----------



## flyersfan (Nov 11, 2002)

Magister said:


> She was also the girl in 'Racing Stripes', a kids movie about a Zebra that wanted to be a racing horse.


She was also the daughter dealing with her burgeoning sexuality in The Architect, recently seen on HDNet Movies.

So does she get a countdown clock ala the Olsen twins?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank goodness for this thread. There are some hotties from shows I used to watch that were cancelled or their characters were killed off and I had no idea they were back on TV. I'm specifically talking about Krista Allen, Julie Bowen, and Alana de la Garza. I'll second most of the others listed as well, except for Kristen Kruek. How can anyone think she's attractive?


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

classicX said:


> And might as well remove Jenna Fischer. I don't find her attractive at all.


Please send her to my house. Thank you.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Royster said:


> But since the character's dead, that's usually a pretty good indication that she's off the show.


She could have a hot twin sister...her power...sexiness.

She can also melt hearts.

"What is wrong with _____________. I can't find a heartbeat...he's he's."

"He died from a melted heart."


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Thank goodness for this thread. There are some hotties from shows I used to watch that were cancelled or their characters were killed off and I had no idea they were back on TV. I'm specifically talking about Krista Allen, Julie Bowen, and Alana de la Garza. I'll second most of the others listed as well, except for Kristen Kruek. How can anyone think she's attractive?


I don't watch Smallville, so I had to Google her. Looks pretty hot to me.

The one I've never gotten is Alyson Hannigan. She's not ugly, but there are hundreds, maybe thousands, of Hollywood-type chicks who are hotter than her.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

classicX said:


> And might as well remove Jenna Fischer. I don't find her attractive at all.


Hmmm.....I always thought she was hot in a "she looks fiesty; wonder how she'd be with a few drinks in her" kinda way.

I dunno; women who you wouldn't normally think are hot are even MORE hot if they don't take themsleves so seriously....Like Tina Fey.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Morgan Webb - X-Play


WINNER!!!!! She's a gamer in so many ways!!!!


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think most of my list is already covered.
But am I the only one who thinks Marg Helgenberger and Louise Lombard from CSI are hot?
Also:
- Jill Hennessy, Leslie Bibb (Crossing Jordan - well, coming back soon anyway, I think)
- Becky Newton (Ugly Betty) 
- Marcia Cross, Eva Longoria, Teri Hatcher (Desperate Housewives)

And is the show still on?
- Vanessa Lengies (Monarch Cove)
- Kaley Cuoco, Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan, Holly Marie Combs (Charmed)


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

NinerK said:


> Hmmm.....I always thought she was hot in a "she looks fiesty; wonder how she'd be with a few drinks in her" kinda way.
> 
> I dunno; women who you wouldn't normally think are hot are even MORE hot if they don't take themsleves so seriously....Like Tina Fey.


Tina falls in the "not hot" category with me.

Though I'm now obsessed with Kristin Kreuk, whom I'd never seen nor heard of until a short time ago.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Dayanara Torres from Watch Over Me.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

NinerK said:


> WINNER!!!!! She's a gamer in so many ways!!!!


I try...feel free to check out my links for her in this thread ...

Also reminded me that Marla Sokoloff is on a show again, "The Big Day" I think it's called...that girl definitely drank her milk...

And while you guys are waiting it out for Claire to be legal (since we're mentioning her previous work, she's also in a Bring It On Sequel as a...surprise...cheerleader) I'll happily take Ali Larter.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> The one I've never gotten is Alyson Hannigan. She's not ugly, but there are hundreds, maybe thousands, of Hollywood-type chicks who are hotter than her.


Most of us fell for her when she was Willow on _Buffy_ - more specifically, when she was Vamp Willow. At that moment she went from nerdy to nerdy-hot.

Now that she's on _HIMYM_, I think she has blossomed into full-grown hotness - or at least hot-but-nerdy - while still retaining all of the endearing qualities that she's always had.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> And while you guys are waiting it out for Claire to be legal (since we're mentioning her previous work, she's also in a Bring It On Sequel as a...surprise...cheerleader) I'll happily take Ali Larter.


And Ali Larter was a cheerleader in "Varsity Blues"... um... just in case anyone's into cheerleaders...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I think Allison Hannigan has gotten hotter and hotter as the years have gone on.

She's right there in the same ballpark as most of Hollywood's hotties...



flyersfan said:


> She was also the daughter dealing with her burgeoning sexuality in The Architect, recently seen on HDNet Movies.
> 
> So does she get a countdown clock ala the Olsen twins?


http://www.jonnydigital.com/countdowns/hayden-panettiere

Keep us updated 

-smak-


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

smak said:


> http://www.jonnydigital.com/countdowns/hayden-panettiere
> 
> Keep us updated
> 
> -smak-


Keep yourself updated here.
http://www.hayden-panettiere.com/

Just watching Bones and I have to add Michaela Conlin (Angela) to the list.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Elizabeth Mitchell on Lost.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree with many of the foregoing, but I'd like to add Katie Daryl who hosts two shows HDNet: True Music w/Katie Daryl, and the one I watch - Deadline! She's really cute, and has a great personality.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Just watching Bones and I have to add Michaela Conlin (Angela) to the list.


Definitely! Even Emily catches my eye once in a while.

Emily Proctor has to be on my 'hot list', tho


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

All of te hotties have been mentioned except for Starbuck, I'd like to go for a ride on (I mean) with her...

Also girls with fake racks come off the list i.e. Jamie Preistly etc..


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm glad to see Emily Procter finally get mentioned - I've liked her ever since West Wing.

I'm also a big fan of Lisa Edelstein on House.

In general I'm more drawn to women that are not necessarily "glamour" or "model" beautiful, but more mainstream?

And I think Allison Hannigan fits that mold. Though my first attraction to Allison Hannigan was when she was telling stories about Band Camp (you know the one! ). I never watched Xena, so didn't see her in that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

rawbi01 said:


> Also girls with fake racks come off the list i.e. Jamie Preistly etc..


+1 :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> *I don't watch Smallville*, so I had to Google her. Looks pretty hot to me.


Clearly. It's not about looks with her. If you've seen even two seconds of her inability to act, you'd lose your crush in a big hurry.



tivoboyjr said:


> The one I've never gotten is Alyson Hannigan. She's not ugly, but there are hundreds, maybe thousands, of Hollywood-type chicks who are hotter than her.


This I will agree with. Never watched Buffy, don't watch HIMYM, found it very disturbing that someone so "meh" was making sexual jokes in American Pie. Just never saw what was so appealing about her (and I LOOOOVE redheads).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm glad to see Emily Procter finally get mentioned - I've liked her ever since West Wing.


Emily & I were born on the exact same day! I have been a fan since West Wing too.

I don't know who everyone on this list is, but I agree with all the ones I do know of.

And to add more of my faves:

Sofia Milos - CSI: Miami
Eva LaRue Callahan - CSI: Miami (I think I saw her listed)
Constance Marie - George Lopez (wife)
Masiela Lusha - George Lopez (daughter)
Andrea Anders - The Class
Lizzy Caplan - The Class


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

NinerK said:


> Hmmm.....I always thought she was hot in a "she looks fiesty; wonder how she'd be with a few drinks in her" kinda way.


We found that out last season - she falls off chairs.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

markz said:


> Emily & I were born on the exact same day!


Oh man, you are SO in with her now! :up:


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm glad to see Emily Procter finally get mentioned - I've liked her ever since West Wing.


She a riot (and topless) in Body Shots.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Lori Loughlin looks damn good for 42.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

mmilton80 said:


> She a riot (and topless) in Body Shots.


Breast Men as well...

HD is not kind to emily proctor in CSI Miami...

What, no leah rimini????


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Someone mentioned Danielle Panabaker from Shark... she's definitely cute, but barely my daughter's age in real life (and about the same in character), so I have a hard time allowing my lust to go unbridled.

A few that haven't been mentioned (unless I skimmed too fast):

Parminder Nagra (Neela on ER)
Navi Rawat (Amita on Numb3rs)
Allison Mack (Chloe on Smallville)
Rosemarie Dewitt (Standoff)
A.J. Cook (JJ on Criminal Minds)


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> HD is not kind to emily proctor in CSI Miami...


Very true. Eva LaRue is the hottie on that show. I may have to do some research to see the young Emily Procter in action.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Erica Durance appears topless and wet in...uhhh...House Of The Dead...or some similar cheesetastic "horror" movie.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

markz said:


> Masiela Lusha - George Lopez (daughter)


So I'm watching the L&O Criminal Intent about the child star (fashioned after Screech) getting killed and there is an Albanian blond that looked SOOO familiar that I finally looked it up on imdb. Turns out it was Masiela Lusha! Kind of like "doh" after seeing it, but that blond hair sure threw me off. And I never thought while watching GL that his daughter looked Albanian!


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

MassD said:


> Alana De La Garza- L&O (the DA hotty that used to be on CSI:Miami)


Not now that she's cut her hair off. ewwwww


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Oh man, you are SO in with her now! :up:


I know! Now I just need to get her attention!



JLucPicard said:


> So I'm watching the L&O Criminal Intent about the child star (fashioned after Screech) getting killed and there is an Albanian blond that looked SOOO familiar that I finally looked it up on imdb. Turns out it was Masiela Lusha! Kind of like "doh" after seeing it, but that blond hair sure threw me off. And I never thought while watching GL that his daughter looked Albanian!


I noticed that when we watched that episode!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

markz said:


> I know! Now I just need to get her attention!


1. Find out the exact time and location of her next birthday party.
2. ?????
3. Profit!

In other news, if ABC combined "The Knights of Prosperity" and "In Case of Emergency" into one show and got rid of everyone but Sofia Vergara and Kelly Hu, it would go straight to the top of the Season Pass list at the Trainman household.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Parminder Nagra (Neela on ER)


 :up: Very underrated.....and very hot.... 

Sleeper pick of the thread!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jeri Ryan - Shark 

Does she look better in skirt and heels or that skin tight Star Trek suit?

"In other news, if ABC combined "The Knights of Prosperity" and "In Case of Emergency" into one show and got rid of everyone but Sofia Vergara and Kelly Hu, it would go straight to the top of the Season Pass list at the Trainman household."

plus you get Lori too ~


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Jeri Ryan - Shark


Check out the December FHM.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Oh, did no one mention Selma Hayek on Ugly Betty? Caliente!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Check out the December FHM.


Aah, FHM: RIP


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

NinerK said:


> :up: Very underrated.....and very hot....
> 
> Sleeper pick of the thread!


I think the same could be said of any one of my picks, other than the very obviously hot JJ from Criminal Minds.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Glad someone mentioned Parminder Nagra. Also, I've always had a thing for Maura Tierney, going all the way back to _News Radio_. She's not "model" beautiful but I really like her, and she's definitely someone who's improving with age IMO.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

There's something about Mary-Louise Parker (Weeds, West Wing) that intrigues me. She's not gorgeous or anything, but I really like her for some reason. Maybe it's the attitude she portrays.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Salma Hayek on Ugly Betty.

I guess you all like twig ladies... 


edit: darn you and your misspellings, Royster!

Salma is the hottest woman on TV.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I like Taina Hernandez a lot too, except she's on at like 4 in the morning. Good thing I get up at 4!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

markz said:


> There's something about Mary-Louise Parker (Weeds, West Wing) that intrigues me. She's not gorgeous or anything, but I really like her for some reason. Maybe it's the attitude she portrays.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


I think she's pretty hot...especially that scene in Season 1 (the only one I've watched so far) with the dealer, and the car...
mmmm


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

classicX said:


> edit: darn you and your misspellings, Royster!


Always glad to be of assistence.

That looks like quote material!


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Traylor Howard (Monk)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Kat Foster - "Til Death"


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hell, there are a lot of beautiful women on TV. That's what it's there for!

I'd figure out what my chances of scoring with any of them are, but that would require nanotechnology at the sub-atomic level.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

classicX said:


> I like Taina Hernandez a lot too, except she's on at like 4 in the morning. Good thing I get up at 4!


She's no Thalia Assuras. (No, NOT from CBS! From the same show!)


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

markz said:


> There's something about Mary-Louise Parker (Weeds, West Wing) that intrigues me. She's not gorgeous or anything, but I really like her for some reason. Maybe it's the attitude she portrays.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


OK, I'll second that.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Kelly Hu - In Case Of Emergency


+1000

...and sadly only mentioned twice before now. *Hopefully* because people just haven't seen this show yet.

I mean, COME ON, it doesn't get much better than this!!!










I'd also add Tricia Helfer from "Battlestar Galactica." I know Howard Stern agrees with me on her...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

rgr said:


> Traylor Howard (Monk)


_Loved_ her in _Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place_.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Shame on you all for not even mentioning this one:

Alexis Bledel - Gilmore Girls


And I'll second the nomination for Shana Hiatt from Poker After Dark - she is scrumpdillyishous.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Adrienne Janic - Overhaulin. I liked the previous co-host, Courtney Hansen, better, but now that A.J. seems to be getting into it more, she's grown on me. Nothin like having a woman who's hot nd can turn a wrench :up: 

Grace Park - Battlestar Gallactica. She was also in Edgemont with Kristin Kreuk.

I think Kristin Kreuk looks hot, and I'm sure her acting will get better as time goes on.

Jennifer Love Hewitt will always be one of my favs...


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

*MORE PICTURES, DAMMIT!!!!*


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

I smeeked rather than read 4 pages, but add:

Jordana Spiro, "PJ" on My Boys (TBS)
Sarah Callies, "Dr. Tancredi" on Prison Break (Fox)
Hayden Panettiere, "Claire Bennett" on Heroes (NBC) - Yes, I know how old she is. Arrest me!

And my wildcard...

Betty Nguyen, as herself on CNN Newsroom (CNN)



> There's something about Mary-Louise Parker (Weeds, West Wing) that intrigues me. <snip> Anyone else agree?


YES! Smart & sassy is as sexy as over-the-top T&A anyday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


>


They BOTH need to do something that mess they call their hair. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

All the girls on Deal or No Deal. I'm actually learning their names now.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

DeathRider said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt will always be one of my favs...


\

Yikes! I'm embarrassed that I forgot to mention her! Good call!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

atrac said:


> \
> 
> Yikes! I'm embarrassed that I forgot to mention her! Good call!


When it comes to ample-bosomed-dead-people-seers, my preference would be Patricia Arquette.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

BriGuy20 said:


> When it comes to ample-bosomed-dead-people-seers, my preference would be Patricia Arquette.


Not by a long shot!

Jennifer Love Hewitt > anyone related to David Arquette


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

On a side-note, David Arquette was great on Howard Stern earlier this week.
I'm reasonably sure that Alexis Arquette is the one in that family to avoid.

JLH > most anyone


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

markz said:


> Not by a long shot!
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt > anyone related to David Arquette


I'll have to humbly disagree, personal preference.

I do like JLH, though.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> When it comes to ample-bosomed-dead-people-seers, my preference would be Patricia Arquette.


Funny. _Medium_ came first, and I watched a couple episodes and quit. My gut reaction was seriously, "Bored now. Concept not too bad, but couldn't they have gotten someone hot like Jennifer Love Hewitt?"

And soon after, _Ghost Whisperer_ comes around and I wasn't even expecting it.

oooh. spooky.

Though what's with all the baby-doll outfits this season? (Including talk show appearances) Not at all flattering imho.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Tanya Memme - Several shows on HGTV. Used to be the tech geek-girl for DirecTV too.

mmmmm.

http://www.tanyamemme.com/pdf/2005_June_Vu.pdf


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

BriGuy20 said:


> I'll have to humbly disagree, personal preference.
> 
> I do like JLH, though.


Good! One less person I have to compete with to win over JLH!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> Though what's with all the baby-doll outfits this season? (Including talk show appearances) Not at all flattering imho.


I don't get it, either. Very unflattering. It's like the producers think the only part of her that appeals to people is the twins.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I don't get it, either. Very unflattering. It's like the producers think the only part of her that appeals to people is the twins.


Isn't it?


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Only from shows I watch

Zooey Deschanel  Weeds (guest star)
Rashida Jones  The Office
Jenna Fischer - The Office
Jamie-Lynn DiScala  The Sopranos
Katie Bowden - 30 Rock
Emilie de Ravin - Lost



.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

markz said:


> There's something about Mary-Louise Parker (Weeds, West Wing) that intrigues me. She's not gorgeous or anything, but I really like her for some reason. Maybe it's the attitude she portrays.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


I have thought she was sexy cuddly cute ever since I first saw her in the movie Grand Canyon. Something about the way she talks maybe.........


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

This is a little unfair since technically I have never actually seen her on TV, but you may want to check out a French news anchor named Melissa Theuraiu. This may be the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. I am desperately trying to see if I can somehow get Directv to somehow pick up this French news channel. Failing that, I may move to France just to watch their news.

tell me you have seen a lovelier vision than this.........

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=12612


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Squonk said:


> This is a little unfair since technically I have never actually seen her on TV, but you may want to check out a French news anchor named Melissa Theuriau. This may be the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. I am desperately trying to see if I can somehow get Directv to somehow pick up this French news channel. Failing that, I may move to France just to watch their news.
> 
> tell me you have seen a lovelier vision than this.........
> 
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=12612


Ah yes, Ms. Theuraiu. I think she pretty much unanimously dominated a thread from about year ago about best looking newscasters. It was her vs. a lot of soccer mom looking newscasters from the Mid-West and she pretty much obliterated the competition in the discussion.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Justine Bateman -- Family Ties


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Justine Bateman -- Family Ties


I was just waiting for someone else to go with a show that isn't in production anymore.

Give me Jean Louisa Kelly from Yes, Dear any day of the week.

...and of course going with Christina Applegate would be the world's most obvious choice.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I was just waiting for someone else to go with a show that isn't in production anymore.
> 
> Give me Jean Louisa Kelly from Yes, Dear any day of the week.
> 
> ...and of course going with Christina Applegate would be the world's most obvious choice.


Oh, well then I would have to add:

Jessica Alba - Dark Angel (or as I call it, "I Wanna Be Touched By A Dark Angel")


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

markz said:


> Oh, well then I would have to add:
> 
> Jessica Alba - Dark Angel (or as I call it, "I Wanna Be Touched By A Dark Angel")


I wouldn't object to that. Never watched the show myself. But beach paparazzi, keep up the good work.
Of course, if we opened this up to every TV show ever made, the list would be endless.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

Would it be wrong to add Miley Cyrus - Hannah Montana to the list?

Yeah, I'm going to hell.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Close to Home's Jennifer Finnigan.


Oooh, good one. I dont even think she's hot. I find her to be very attractive for reasons I can't understand. She's the only reason I watch every single episode of that crappy show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Close to Home's Jennifer Finnigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked her in Crossing Jordan & Committed. I don't watch Close To Home.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I have Close to Home as a season pass, but it isn't one of my "must watch" shows.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ooh, another one...
Milena Govich (Law&Order), though I thought she was hotter in Conviction. Maybe it had to do with the opening credits.
I also liked Julianne Nicholson in Conviction, but not as much in L&O:CI with the shorter hair.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Bananfish said:


> Shame on you all for not even mentioning this one:
> 
> Alexis Bledel - Gilmore Girls


Lauren Graham's no slouch either...
Plus hey look, Billy Bob approves...


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Justine Bateman -- Family Ties


Uhhh, huh??


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Lisa Edelstein (House MD) is quite tasty.


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

Any of the female guest stars on Entourage


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Lauren Graham's no slouch either...
> Plus hey look, Billy Bob approves...


Wow...that picture just looks so wrong.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Rob64 said:


> All the girls on Deal or No Deal. I'm actually learning their names now.


Is it just me, or is this one of the saddest things ever?

(Sorry Rob).

Mariska Hartigay is up there too - for an older woman, she's VERY attractive. Also, Jennifer Morrison from House could diagnose me anytime.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

atrac said:


> Wow...that picture just looks so wrong.


And in SO many ways....


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

atrac said:


> Wow...that picture just looks so wrong.


It is...but Bad Santa was such a funny movie...


----------



## Weaselboy (May 1, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Justine Bateman -- Family Ties


She on the last episode of Men in Trees. I still like her.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...Mariska Hartigay is up there too - for an older woman, she's VERY attractive...


You know she's Jane Mansfield's daughter, right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariska_Hargitay


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

analog4 said:


> Would it be wrong to add Miley Cyrus - Hannah Montana to the list?
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to hell.


Yeah I was going to add Victoria Justice from Zoey 101 too, but I didn't.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I wouldn't object to that. Never watched the show myself. But beach paparazzi, keep up the good work.
> Of course, if we opened this up to every TV show ever made, the list would be endless.


In general:

Paparazzi :down: 
Beach Paparazzi :up: :up: 
Beach Paparazzi involving Lindsay Lohan :down: :down: :down:

-smak-


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Wow, don't know how I forgot about Elizabeth Banks on Scrubs.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

mattack said:


> She's no Thalia Assuras. (No, NOT from CBS! From the same show!)


I don't recall seeing anyone named Thalia on at that time.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

markz said:


> You know she's Jane Mansfield's daughter, right?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariska_Hargitay


Yes I did know that. Explains a lot.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

classicX said:


> I don't recall seeing anyone named Thalia on at that time.


I remember her from ABC's "World News Now" circa 1995-96.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

alpacaboy said:



> I think most of my list is already covered.
> But am I the only one who thinks Marg Helgenberger and Louise Lombard from CSI are hot?
> Also:
> - Jill Hennessy, Leslie Bibb (Crossing Jordan - well, coming back soon anyway, I think)
> ...


Thanks for introducing me to Becky Newton. Very nice.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Is it just me, or is this one of the saddest things ever?
> 
> (Sorry Rob).


No, that really is one of the saddest things ever.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Paget Brewster of Criminal Minds


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

willbhome said:


> Paget Brewster of Criminal Minds


Better yet, Paget Brewster on Huff.
(Showtime, picture less clothes)

phox


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Summer Glau - "The Unit"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> You know she's Jane Mansfield's daughter, right?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariska_Hargitay


[Seinfeld]Ya'know, that Jayne Mansfield had some big breasts.[/Seinfeld]


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

willbhome said:


> Paget Brewster of Criminal Minds


While I found some nice pics on Google Images, I miss Lola Glaudini.

That AJ Cook is quite a cutie too.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Sad to see in EW this week that Jennifer Morrison is off the market. She's marrying Jesse Spencer (Chase).

[sulk mode on - like it matters!]


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nadia on 24! Hatchi matchi!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

The new hottie: Marisol Nichols on the new season of 24.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I just saw Kim Caldwell on the Glenn Beck Show. I guess she's on the TV Guide channel. Here's her IMDB entry.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1333379/


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Tanya Memme - Several shows on HGTV. Used to be the tech geek-girl for DirecTV too.
> 
> mmmmm.
> 
> http://www.tanyamemme.com/pdf/2005_June_Vu.pdf


Ooh, good call. I didn't know she was on anything anymore. I used to watch those stupid Directv tutorials over and over again, just to see Tanya.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How about Tracy Hutson of Extreme Makeover: Home Edition.

She also played Marilyn Chambers in the 2000 movie "Rated X".


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I would have to say Melissa Gallo is right up there at the top of my list. She's pretty much the only reason I'll watch One Life to Live with my wife.

IMDB: Melissa Gallo (II)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Weaselboy said:


> She on the last episode of Men in Trees. I still like her.


Justine Bateman looked a lot better on my SD TV than on my HDTV. Her face kind of looked weathered, like she's been through it all. On MIT, I like the "hooker" Sarah. Not sure of her real name. And the red head who was going out with the DJ is kinda cute. She's a "something about her" type of gal.

Others? hmmmm...
I like the Latino gal on MY Name is Earl
The Asian girl on In Case of Emergency
Sarah Chaulke on Scrubs
The blonde nurse on ER
Tony's daughter on the Sopranos
Samantha Bee on The Daily Show (another "something about her" girl)
Cobie Smothers on HIMYM
Kat on The Class (love the attitude of the character)


----------



## xcrunner529 (Jan 7, 2007)

umm I would definately have to agree with most of the already mentioned (especially the french news reporter...wow) and also, Sophia Bush - One Tree Hill! She's even better in John tucker must die...even if the movie is kinda blah.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Might as well put up one of the pics recently added to the Veronica Mars thread


----------



## SpitfireIV (Oct 4, 2005)

Boot said:


> No, that really is one of the saddest things ever.


Don't think it's any sadder than other efforts/energy to this thread.

Aubry is my favorite!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Better yet, Paget Brewster on Huff.
> (Showtime, picture less clothes)
> 
> phox


 :up:


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I was just waiting for someone else to go with a show that isn't in production anymore.
> 
> Give me Jean Louisa Kelly from Yes, Dear any day of the week.
> 
> ...and of course going with Christina Applegate would be the world's most obvious choice.


I would have agreed I just saw her on....damn now I can't remember, I think Men in Trees. Only watched for a few minutes. She's lost something, can't say what really. Not bad looking now but not a babe.

edit - quoted the wrong post, I'm talking Justine.

I just thought of one but I don't know her name and can't remember the show 
It has a "clever" name like "Crossing Jordan" or "Judging Amy" (the worst name in the history of television) and I think there is some religious or at least mystic aspect to the show.

Actually I just remembered the name of the show. Can anyone guess from the description?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I saw Justine Bateman on Men In Trees and she looks AWFUL in HD. Time has not been her friend.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Mabes said:


> I just thought of one but I don't know her name and can't remember the show  It has a "clever" name like "Crossing Jordan" or "Judging Amy" (the worst name in the history of television) and I think there is some religious or at least mystic aspect to the show.
> 
> Actually I just remembered the name of the show. Can anyone guess from the description?


Joan of Arcadia?


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Joan of Arcadia?


For bonus points can you name her?

Just looked her up, yowza yowza yowza. I'm a complete sucker for long straight brown hair and chubby cheeks (top and bottom).


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

My choice for the hottest babes on TV would be Wentworth Miller, Eric Close and most of the cast of _Friday Night Lights_ . . .

Oh, you want girls. 

In that case, I'd go with Kristen Bell, Katherine Heigl, Evangeline Lilly and Eva Longoria. I know they've all been mentioned, but those are the four that even a straight female has to say, "wow, she's really pretty."


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Mabes said:


> For bonus points can you name her?
> 
> Just looked her up, yowza yowza yowza. I'm a complete sucker for long straight brown hair and chubby cheeks (top and bottom).


Amber Tamblin?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

super dave said:


> I saw Justine Bateman on Men In Trees and she looks AWFUL in HD. Time has not been her friend.


She's aged like a real person. Imagine that. I was sort of pleased she hadn't gone for the major plastic surgery to make her face a plastic mask.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Royster said:


> She's aged like a real person. Imagine that. I was sort of pleased she hadn't gone for the major plastic surgery to make her face a plastic mask.


I don't thing aging is the problem. Saw her again last night, I think she's got the Hollywood disease of thinking bony is good. Her face looks gaunt. She just needs a sammich or two.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mabes said:


> I don't thing aging is the problem. Saw her again last night, I think she's got the Hollywood disease of thinking bony is good. Her face looks gaunt. She just needs a sammich or two.


Did you say gaunt or goth?


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

markz said:


> Did you say gaunt or goth?


Gaunt is good if you're goth (or at least they seem to think so), not so much without all the makeup.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Jennie Garth


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> How about Tracy Hutson of Extreme Makeover: Home Edition.
> 
> She also played Marilyn Chambers in the 2000 movie "Rated X".


That's quite the diverse career.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I believe that was a one time thing.

While surfing The CW for the first time (thanks DirecTV), I ran into "What I like About You" starring Jennie Garth (thus the above reference) and Amanda Bynes (only 20).


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Mabes said:


> I don't thing aging is the problem. Saw her again last night, I think she's got the Hollywood disease of thinking bony is good. Her face looks gaunt. She just needs a sammich or two.


I agree, I didn't make the comment referring to her aging gracefully, her face looks all sunken in and dried out, like someone that lives on booze, not saying she does or there is anything wrong with that,


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> Oh, you want girls.
> 
> In that case, I'd go with Kristen Bell, Katherine Heigl, Evangeline Lilly and Eva Longoria. I know they've all been mentioned, but those are the four that even a straight female has to say, "wow, she's really pretty."


That's hot.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Mabes said:


> I don't thing aging is the problem. Saw her again last night, I think she's got the Hollywood disease of thinking bony is good. Her face looks gaunt. She just needs a sammich or two.


What is even more perplexing about this bony gaunt actress look is that I would venture to guess that the vast majority of men would much rather have bounce, jiggle and curviness. Give me Salma Hayek, Scarlett Johanssen etc over the Nicole Kidman, Lara Flynn Boyle etc look any day of the week. Give me Jennifer Connolly in The Hot Spot anytime vs her thinned out, less bountiful look now. I think its all about the clothes for them.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Squonk said:


> What is even more perplexing about this bony gaunt actress look is that I would venture to guess that the vast majority of men would much rather have bounce, jiggle and curviness. Give me Salma Hayek, Scarlett Johanssen etc over the Nicole Kidman, Lara Flynn Boyle etc look any day of the week. Give me Jennifer Connolly in The Hot Spot anytime vs her thinned out, less bountiful look now. I think its all about the clothes for them.


That's the thing I don't understand. I think most men would even prefer Jennifer Connelly if she were 10 pounds heavier than in your example to her now. Not that all would necessarily prefer her 10 pounds heavier, though some would, but it's better than bony. Hollywood is certainly not in step with the rest of America on almost anything, but on this issue you would think they would get it right.

Can we start a poll now?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Saw Tricia Helfer (mentioned earlier) on Letterman last night and found out that she did a pictorial in Playboy for February.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I found out by opening my mailbox.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

markz said:


> Summer Glau - "The Unit"


I remember her better in "Firefly"

She kicked @$$ in Serenity  

Was Rachel McAdams (Wedding Crashers) nominated yet???

Kirsten Dunst?

How about Faith/Eliza Dushku?

And while on the Buffy/Angel saga, Amy Acker.

Charisma Carpenter wasn't too shabby either.

All links are to their respective imdb page...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Saw Tricia Helfer (mentioned earlier) on Letterman last night and found out that she did a pictorial in Playboy for February.





IndyJones1023 said:


> I found out by opening my mailbox.


I found out when someone emailed them to me!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> Summer Glau - "The Unit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While she was great in Firefly/Serenity, she has a great smile and personality on "The Unit"!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Tyra Banks
Cindy Margolis was on some cooking show in the summer. She still looks good.
Amaya Brecher from Real World Hawaii is still on TV occasionally.
Jessica Simpson
Katherine McPhee from American Idol
Laura San Giacomo on Veronica Mars
Melinda Stolp and Johanna Botta from Real World Austin
Emmanuelle Chriqui from Entourage
Paula Garces from The Shield
Hoping for Kellita Smith (Bernie Mac), Cynthia Watros (Lost), Soleil Moon Frye, Charisma Carpenter (Veronica Mars), and Catherine Bell (JAG) to return to TV very soon.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gosh, let's just name every single actress who has appeared on TV within the past five years and is over the age of consent, shall we?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Don't forget Ellie Mae from the Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Gosh, let's just name every single actress who has appeared on TV within the past five years and is over the age of consent, shall we?


Gosh, why would you want to limit yourself like that? 

Since I think this thread has already crossed into the "silly" range...

Acker,Amy,12/5/1976
Alba,Jessica,4/28/1981
Allen,Krista,4/5/1972
Anderson,Gillian,8/9/1968
Aniston,Jennifer,2/11/1969
Applegate,Christina,11/25/1971
Argento,Asia,9/20/1975
Armitage,Allison,2/26/1965
Asner,Jules,2/14/1968
Bach,Barbara,8/27/1947
Bach,Catherine,3/1/1954
Barbeau,Adrienne,6/11/1945
Barnes,Priscilla,12/7/1955
Barrymore,Drew,2/22/1975
Baxter,Meredith,6/21/1947
Beckinsale,Kate,7/26/1973
Belknap,Anna,5/22/1972
Bell,Catherine,8/14/1968
Bell,Kristen,7/18/1980
Bello,Maria,4/18/1967
Benton,Barbi,1/28/1950
Benz,Julie,5/1/1972
Bex,Shannon
Bernard,Crystal,9/30/1961
Bibb,Leslie,11/17/1974
Blanchard,Rachel,3/19/1976
Bosworth,Kate,1/2/1983
Brinkley,Christy,2/2/1954
Bullock,Sandra,7/26/1964
Bynes,Amanda,4/3/1986
Campbell,Neve,10/3/1973
Carpenter,Charisma,7/23/1970
Carradine,Ever,8/6/1974
Carrere,Tia,1/2/1967
Carter,Sarah,10/30/1980
Cates,Phoebe,7/16/1963
Chalke,Sarah,8/27/1976
Christianson,Erika,8/19/1982
Combs,Holly Marie,12/3/1973
Connelly,Jennifer,12/12/1970
Cook,Rachel Leigh,10/4/1979
Cox,Courteney,6/15/1964
Cross,Marcia,3/25/1962
Cuoco,Kaley,11/30/1985
Cuthbert,Elisha,11/30/1982
Danes,Claire,4/12/1979
DeRossi,Portia,1/31/1973
Dey,Susan,12/10/1952
Diaz,Cameron,8/30/1972
Discala,Jamie-Lynn,5/15/1981
Doherty,Shannen,4/12/1971
Dunst,Kirsten,4/30/1982
Dushku,Eliza,12/30/1980
Eggert,Nicole,1/13/1972
Elizabeth,Shannon,9/7/1973
Esposito,Jennifer,4/11/1973
Fey,Tina,5/18/1970
Finnigan,Jennifer,8/22/1979
Fonda,Bridget,1/27/1964
Forlani,Claire,7/1/1972
Fox,Jorja,7/7/1968
Fuentes,Daisy,11/17/1966
Garner,Jennifer,4/17/1972
Garth,Jennie,4/3/1972
Gellar,Sarah Michelle,4/14/1977
George,Melissa,8/6/1976
Gibb,Cynthia,12/14/1963
Gilpin,Peri,5/27/1961
Grace,Maggie,9/21/1983
Graham,Heather,1/29/1970
Gugino,Carla,8/29/1971
Gyllenhaal,Maggie,11/16/1977
Haiduk,Stacey,4/24/1968
Hannigan,Alyson,3/24/1974
Hasselbeck,Elisabeth,5/28/1977
Hatcher,Teri,12/8/1964
Heigl,Katherine,11/24/1978
Heinsohn,Elisa,10/11/1962
Helgenberger,Marg,11/16/1958
Hennessy,Jill,11/25/1968
Henstridge,Natasha,8/15/1974
Hewitt,Jennifer Love,2/21/1979
Holmes,Katie,12/18/1978
Hu,Kelly,2/13/1968
Hunt,Helen,6/15/1963
Hudson,Kate,4/19/1979
Jackson,Kate,10/29/1949
Janssen,Famke,11/5/1965
Johnson,Amy Jo,10/6/1970
Joyner,Lisa
Kensit,Patsy,3/4/1968
Kidman,Nicole,6/20/1967
Knightley,Keira,3/26/1985
Kramer,Clare,9/3/1974
Kreuk,Kristin,12/30/1982
Kudrow,Lisa,7/30/1963
Ladd,Cheryl,7/12/1951
Landsberg,Valerie,8/12/1958
Leigh,Jennifer Jason,2/5/1962
Lengies,Vanessa,7/21/1985
Lilly,Evangeline,8/3/1979
Liu,Lucy,12/2/1968
Lloyd,Sabrina,11/20/1970
Locklear,Heather,9/25/1961
Lombard,Louise,9/13/1970
Longoria,Eva,3/15/1975
Loughlin,Lori,7/28/1964
Marcil,Vanessa,10/15/1969
Marshall,Paula,6/12/1964
Martin,Kellie,10/16/1975
Mastrantonio,Mary Elizabeth,11/17/1958
McCormick,Maureen,8/5/1956
McGowan,Rose,9/5/1973
McNab,Mercedes,3/14/1980
Mello,Tamara,2/22/1976
Meyer,Dina,12/22/1968
Milano,Alyssa,12/19/1972
Moloney,Janel,10/3/1969
Monaco,Kelly,5/23/1976
Montgomery,Poppy,6/19/1972
Moynahan,Bridget,9/21/1972
Needham,Connie,12/5/1959
O'Toole,Annette,4/1/1954
Packard,Kelly,1/29/1975
Paltrow,Gweneth,9/28/1972
Panettiere,Hayden,8/21/1989
Paquin,Anna,7/24/1982
Parker,Sarah Jessica,3/25/1965
Peeples,Nia,12/10/1961
Peet,Amanda,1/11/1972
Peterson,Amanda,7/8/1971
Portente,Franka,7/22/1974
Portman,Natalie,6/9/1981
Posey,Parker,11/8/1968
Pratt,Susan May,2/8/1974
Pratt,Victoria,12/18/1970
Proctor,Emily,10/8/1968
Reid,Tara,11/8/1975
Richards,Kim,9/19/1964
Ripa,Kelly,10/2/1970
Rohm,Elisabeth,4/28/1973
Rothrock,Cynthia,3/8/1957
Russo,Rene,2/17/1954
Schull,Amanda,8/26/1978
Scott,Ashley,7/13/1977
Severence,Joan,12/23/1958
Shue,Elizabeth,10/6/1963
Silverstone,Alicia,10/4/1976
Sims,Molly,5/25/1973
Singer,Lori,11/6/1957
Skye,Ione,9/4/1971
Sloane,Lindsay,8/8/1977
Smulders,Cobie,4/3/1982
Sokoloff,Marla,12/19/1980
Sorvino,Mira,9/28/1967
Spears,Britney,12/2/1981
Stiles,Julia,3/28/1981
Stringfield,Sherry,6/24/1967
Suvari,Mena,2/9/1979
Swanson,Kristy,12/19/1969
Tamblyn,Amber,5/14/1983
Tautou,Audrey,8/9/1978
Theissen,Tiffani,1/23/1974
Theron,Charlize,8/7/1975
Thomas,Bronwyn,12/7/1959
Thomas,Heather,9/8/1957
Thompson,Lea,5/31/1961
Tierney,Maura,2/3/1965
Trachtenberg,Michelle,10/11/1985
Turco,Paige,5/17/1965
Tyler,Liv,7/1/1977
Vandernoot,Alexandra,9/19/1965
Weisz,Rachel,3/7/1971
Williams,Kelli,6/8/1970
Wilson,Bridget,9/25/1973
Winslet,Kate,10/5/1975
Witherspoon,Reese,3/22/1976
Wynter,Sarah,2/15/1973
Yeoh,Michelle,8/6/1962
Zeta-Jones,Catherine,9/25/1969
Zuniga,Daphne,10/28/1962

Hmm... somehow I missed Katie Bowden, Lola Glaudini, Becki Newton, and the girls from Petticoat Junction...

I'm sorry. Did I cross a line?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> I'm sorry. Did I cross a line?


I don't know, but the people that will quote you without editing it will have!


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

alpacaboy said:


> Gosh, why would you want to limit yourself like that?
> 
> Since I think this thread has already crossed into the "silly" range...
> 
> ...


The subject of the thread (which I started) was the top TEN babes currently on the tube. Not top 100. Not past actresses. Not from movies. So the parameters were defined and clearly stated. So as far as I can tell, the only one being silly is YOU....and.....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Can us gay guys play? 
I'd have to go with:

Chris Meloni  Law and Order SVU
Milo Ventimiglia  Heroes
David Conrad  The Ghost Whisperer
Jensen Ackles  Supernatural
Eric Mabius  Ugly Betty

Now that's what I call babes.


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Can us gay guys play?
> I'd have to go with:
> 
> Chris Meloni  Law and Order SVU
> ...


....this guy.....

I think that's a different thread, since my OP specified "women". Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can officially quit visiting this thread now.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Geez let's get back on track here. 

Keely Hazell...not sure if she's ever been on TV, but if you google her and check her out, you'll be setting wishlist up for her pronto.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

RangersRBack said:


> Geez let's get back on track here.
> 
> Keely Hazell...not sure if she's ever been on TV, but if you google her and check her out, you'll be setting wishlist up for her pronto.


She just had a sex tape leaked.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It's Keeley Hazell. Her web site http://www.keeleyhazell.com/ 
May not be work place friendly.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hayden Panettiere - Heroes
Kristen Bell - Veronica Mars
Alyson Hannigan - How I Met Your Mother 
Molly Sims - Las Vegas
Vanessa Marcil - Las Vegas
Sarah Paulson - Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> It's Keeley Hazell. Her web site http://www.keeleyhazell.com/
> May not be work place friendly.


I just looked her up on imdb.com. She has one credit where she's listed as playing "Naked Girl." Definitely sounds like someone I want a WL for.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Adriana Costa from On The Lot.....the show sucks, but she has nice boo.....er......she is cute!


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I know she has been brought up (and argued about), but we needed pics:


----------



## rjom (Feb 28, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> Gosh, why would you want to limit yourself like that?
> 
> Since I think this thread has already crossed into the "silly" range...
> 
> ...


And one of my favorites, Rosanna Arquette!


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Morena Baccarin.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Gosh, let's just name every single actress who has appeared on TV within the past five years and is over the age of consent, shall we?


Except Mimi from The Drew Cary Show.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:

What's the matter, have a problem with gay guys? I bet straight women would find their pics pretty interesting and have a lot in common. I know that would be another thread. Why doesn't anyone start it?



What about Julianna Margulies? She is hot.
Edie Falco? I know Carmela drove some folks crazy, but Edie looks great!

I also second: Eva Longoria
Katherine Heigl
Mary Louise Parker
Maura Tierney


And, how's the tally so far?


Some "older" women....Susan Sarandon (Rescue Me)
Jacqueline Bisset (Nip/Tuck)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

brebeans said:


> Hi:
> 
> What's the matter, have a problem with gay guys? I bet straight women would find their pics pretty interesting and have a lot in common. I know that would be another thread. Why doesn't anyone start it?


You're free to hit the New Thread button at any time.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ScaryMike said:


>


....And one time, at band camp......


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I don't think I can name 10 as my list has changed drastically since getting my 56" HDTV. I used to find just about all of the Desperate Housewives attractive in some way but once seeing them larger than life in HD not anymore. The same with a lot of shows.

My top fav is a news caster in the Phila area on at 6pm Alicia Lane. HD takes nothing away from her. Katie Couric looks awful in HD when shes on (most of her stuff is not HD) and her eyes looks really rough.

I also like Dr Cutty from House. I think thats her name but if not she is his boss on the show. She is not drop dead beautiful but something about her I really like.

From Ghost Whisper Jennifer Love Hewitt. She looks great in HD and last season has been the skimpiest outfits ever. Also her in the bra commercial.

Padama one of the judges from Top Chef I think it is. She has an erotic island type look just to bad about all the scars she has.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I almost forgot, Elizabeth H from the View. I think she was on Survivor before. The one who had the fight with Rosie.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dr Cuddy is House's boss, played by Lisa Edelstein.










Dr. _Cameron_ is one of his three staffers. She's played by Jennifer Morrison.









Both of them are lovely.


----------



## giaimo13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've long thought that Cheryl Gross on "Curb Your Enthusiasm" was kinda hot, except that she's a little too skinny for my liking.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

-1 to Eva Longoria
+1 to Allison Hannigan
+1 to Jennifer Morrison on the condition that she eats a sandwich or two
+1 to the lady that plays Dennis Leary's wife on Rescue Me (Andrea Roth apparently)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

How about Roselyn Sanchez from Without a Trace?

And +1 to Morena Baccarin.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Giada from the Food Network. Did you see her in that bikini?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No. Link?


----------



## eksimba (Nov 18, 2002)

Giada. Bikini.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> I almost forgot, Elizabeth H from the View. I think she was on Survivor before. The one who had the fight with Rosie.


Agreed. But she got scary thin on her season of survivor.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> How about Roselyn Sanchez from Without a Trace?


Yes, how about her indeed!

I think I first noticed her when she was on the short-lived "Kojak". She's smokin'.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

eksimba said:


> Giada. Bikini.


How can anyone look that good when they do food shows? Does she spit it all out after the camera stops rolling?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Morena Baccarin. Yowza!



I know we all have different ideas on beauty, but Edie Falco?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

She probably exercises like a fiend.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Evangeline Lilly
Kristin Bell
Carla Guglielmo
Morena Baccarin
Andrea Roth
Tricia Helfer
Grace Park
Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Kevdog said:


> Evangeline Lilly
> Kristin Bell
> *Carla Guglielmo*
> Morena Baccarin
> ...


Who? Did you mean _Gugino_?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> Who? Did you mean _Gugino_?


No, he meant Carla "Great-Googily-Moogily."


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Carla Gugino is hawt. ABC blew it big-time when it cancelled "Karen Sisco." But even she couldn't save that CBS sci-fi show, the name of which eludes me.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> Carla Gugino is hawt. ABC blew it big-time when it cancelled "Karen Sisco." But even she couldn't save that CBS sci-fi show, the name of which eludes me.


Threshold?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

This isn't really my favorite picture of her...but G4's Layla Kayleigh is taking hot to a...whole...nother...level.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

WW.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> This isn't really my favorite picture of her...but G4's Layla Kayleigh is taking hot to a...whole...nother...level.


If we're going to go with G4 hotties, how about this one:

Olivia Munn as Leia


----------



## varybarry (May 30, 2007)

I think Morena Baccarin is gorgeous.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

varybarry said:


> I think Morena Baccarin is gorgeous.


I actually paused last week's SG-1 when she was on. My sons were like "uh, dad, why did you pause it?"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

varybarry said:


> I think Morena Baccarin is gorgeous.


You know she has a new show, right?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

kleinman said:


> If we're going to go with G4 hotties, how about this one:
> 
> Olivia Munn as Leia


Very nice.
But she's no Layla. 
Morgan Webb is still my personal favorite on the network though.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Morgan Webb is still my personal favorite on the network though.


I agree. It's a crime that they're no longer doing Gaming Goddess on FHM with her. A crime I say


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Eh, Morgan is a bit to man-ish for me.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Eh, Morgan is a bit to man-ish for me.


What's mannish about: 








or


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The face. I'll admit those are good pictures. But I've seen her on TV and she has a really square jaw line. Another is Amanda Beard. I just saw her in Playboy and looks brutally man-ish.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The face. I'll admit those are good pictures. But I've seen her on TV and she has a really square jaw line. Another is Amanda Beard. I just saw her in Playboy and looks brutally man-ish.


Yeah, I actually agree with you on that. Morgan can swing pretty hard between very attractive and very... harsh looking.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

chin dimples on girls - not-so-hot. But I must say; we're splittin' hairs here!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Amber Heard from Hidden Palms is smokin' hot


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Amber Heard from Hidden Palms is smokin' hot


Agreed.










But Amber Heard != Amanda Beard.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think Morgan Webb is hot. I think Amanda Beard is hot.


Does that mean I like men??


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I think Morgan Webb is hot. I think Amanda Beard is hot.
> 
> Does that mean I like men??


Naw, it just means your definition of hotness includes women who don't have the classic heart-shaped face.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I think Morgan Webb is hot. I think Amanda Beard is hot.
> 
> Does that mean I like men??


Naw... Now, if you thought Morgan Freeman and Jack Webb are hot;















or you thought Amanda with a Beard was hot...









Awful puns, I know, sorry. I couldn't resist...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Some women have faces that look fabulous from one angle and bizarre from another. They're usually described as "striking" rather than "beautiful."

I would put Amanda Beard in that category. Some of her photos (on Google Images) look great. Others look meh.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Does that mean I like men??


The rest of us figured this out a long time ago!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> chin dimples on girls - not-so-hot. But I must say; we're splittin' hairs here!


We are a shallow gender, aren't we?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Some women have faces that look fabulous from one angle and bizarre from another. They're usually described as "striking" rather than "beautiful."
> 
> I would put Amanda Beard in that category. Some of her photos (on Google Images) look great. Others look meh.


I agree with this. Sometimes, Amanda Beard (for example) doesn't look hot. But normally, she can look really good.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The rest of us figured this out a long time ago!


well, you WERE one of the first.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> We are a shallow gender, aren't we?


 I'll see your  and raise you a  
Actually, girls are worse


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

kleinman said:


> What's mannish about:


If that's mannish...then sign me up for an immediate delivery of 2 dozen mannish women.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

stalemate, I don't know who that is, but she seems too young for that not to be just wrong in this discussion.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That's Ginnifer Goodwin, in character as the youngest wife on the show _Big Love_. In real life, she's 29.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

kleinman said:


> What's mannish about:


Ummmm. No curves? Her hips are barely bigger than her waist. Bones sticking out of her arms. I'm not sure "mannish" is the word I'd use to describe her, but "feminine" isn't it either. Perhaps "boyish".

NTTAWWT


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I can think of two things I like about that picture.....


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> That's Ginnifer Goodwin, in character as the youngest wife on the show _Big Love_. In real life, she's 29.


And, according to wikipedia, the character is 24.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Royster said:


> Ummmm. No curves? Her hips are barely bigger than her waist. Bones sticking out of her arms. I'm not sure "mannish" is the word I'd use to describe her, but "feminine" isn't it either. Perhaps "boyish".
> 
> NTTAWWT


I see a couple of very nice curves in that pic.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I like Morgan Webb for the thought that you could have a good game of Madden in addition to the normal relationship things.

Kinda like a Keira Knightly that lives next door. And is bigger than a stick. And will play videogames with you. And has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> I like Morgan Webb for the thought that you could have a good game of Madden in addition to the normal relationship things.
> 
> Kinda like a Keira Knightly that lives next door. And is bigger than a stick. And will play videogames with you. And has a good sense of humor.


That's kinda funny, but I agree with the sentiment, maybe not the specific lady though.

I mostly like the ladies I encounter in "real" life rather than the ones that make it to the media.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I've learned that, for me at least, the memory of Keira Knightly is better than Keira Knightly herself. Meaning, I remember her to be hotter than what she really is.

Reese Witherspoon is the opposite.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Morena Baccarin.


Thank you for mentioning her....she is divinely HOT!! IMHO...


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Dr Cuddy is House's boss, played by Lisa Edelstein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to that comment....Dr. Cuddy may have the best butt on network tv at this time.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Jesse Draper from The Naked Brothers Band


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Ginnifer Goodwin is #1 for me right now. :up:



stalemate said:


> And, according to wikipedia, the character is 24.


That can't be right. In this week's ep they said her character was 5 years older than the son who's still in high school, and I don't even think he's a senior.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin is #1 for me right now. :up:
> 
> That can't be right. In this week's ep they said her character was 5 years older than the son who's still in high school, and I don't even think he's a senior.


In Season 1, Episode 10 (The Baptism), Margene tells Sarah that she is 23.


----------

